# Necesito ayuda, manual o tutorial de eagle 4.16r1



## danielxxx (May 29, 2009)

hola a todos 
tengo una duda que no me deja continuar con este proyecto, ahora que  me meti  a la electronica me consegui el programa eagle 4.16r1 para  hacer el pcb de  el voltimetro y de el regulador de voltage el problema es que no le entiendo muy bien al programa y no se donde ver un manual o tutorial espero un poco de ayuda gracias


----------



## mabauti (May 29, 2009)

esto te puede servir


----------



## danielxxx (May 29, 2009)

gracias mabauti  esta muy bueno no sabes como me ayudo


----------

